# Virtual Sessions and Training >  PODCAST: David Saunders on Museum Conservation and Lighting

## Mark Wamaling

From the Getty website:

"Lighting in museums has long been a contentious subject among museum conservators. A gallery with too much light often causes long-term damage to artwork on display, while a gallery with too little light creates a poor experience for visitors. The balance is fine and often subjective. In this episode, David Saunders, an expert in the area of conservation science, discusses the history of and advances in museum conservation and lighting. Currently a Getty Rothschild Fellow, Saunders is former principal specialist at the National Gallery and keeper of conservation, documentation, and research at the British Museum."
https://blogs.getty.edu/iris/audio-d...nI_ZXNf_--KSl0

----------

